# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Patrick Blake

## Mo Mouse

A very sinister gentleman indeed. I was really hoping he was Nico's father.I would like to see him wreak some real havoc. He should start by giving Dodger a proper toecapping.

----------

